

Clojure conj registration open - briancooley
http://clojure-conj.org/

======
briancooley
Kudos to the organizers for keeping the registration affordable. $199 for the
early-bird seems very reasonable. I recall that the goal was to pay for the
venue plus a little contingency.

------
mark_l_watson
That looks like a great conference! I wish I could go, but I'll be out of the
country. It would be great to meet everyone.

------
puredanger
You should go to clojure-conj (I certainly am). But if you can't make it, you
might be interested in Strange Loop (St. Louis Oct 14-15), which also has a
strong Clojure focus: <http://strangeloop2010.com/calendar>

------
d0m
So far, so sad. Google maps says 15 hours and 9 minutes of traveling. I hope
videos will be available.

------
joubert
Back-to-back with the ILC... Intentional?

------
swah
Learn with Node and do a ClojureKnockout?

